# Modus II



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Just a reminder on the Modus II since we have a lot of Noobs here. It is a great tool and has saved a lot of $$$ on cigars that I would have tossed due to no draw, cracked wrappers. Perfect for Nub Contest! 

It has a cigar rest, clearing tool, nubbing tool, cigar glue and punch! The best on the market!

Here is a pic of a cigar that was completely blocked with stems, afterwards it smoked perfect.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

I will be investing in one soon, I'm smoking at a B&M and the lady gives me a large toothpick when I asked for a draw tool to pull a plug out... Sad.









Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ren Huggins said:


> I will be investing in one soon, I'm smoking at a B&M and the lady gives me a large toothpick when I asked for a draw tool to pull a plug out... Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn...you should ask for a refund :smile2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

i was looking around and came up with another called perfect draw, what the difference between both?


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> damn...you should ask for a refund :smile2:


I should but I'm gonna tough it out.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

zcziggy said:


> i was looking around and came up with another called perfect draw, what the difference between both?


I have tried both over the years, personally Modus is much more bang for the buck, Nub tool, poker, punch, fits perfect in the herf-a-dor. And personally I think it looks much better displayed.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

zcziggy said:


> i was looking around and came up with another called perfect draw, what the difference between both?


Perfect draw kinda bores a hole then will drag small pieces with it. Plus it's something I'd break REAL QUICK..

Modus 2 has a harpoon that when you insert it twist it you actually drag out some tobacco. Plus it's sturdy as hell, has a punch, and a double nubber, so the cigar doesn't spin..
@curmudgeonista can give you a better rundown. Since he invented it.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Just used mine this morning to clear out a tight roll......Money well spent.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Ren Huggins said:


> I will be investing in one soon, I'm smoking at a B&M and the lady gives me a large toothpick when I asked for a draw tool to pull a plug out... Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMBO, I would find another lounge but while your there might as well ask for another cigar.


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Olecharlie said:


> LMBO, I would find another lounge but while your there might as well ask for another cigar.


I've left from that place and probably won't be going back unless I have to. I've gotta stop being the "I'll make it work" guy sometimes...

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Ren Huggins said:


> I've left from that place and probably won't be going back unless I have to. I've gotta stop being the "I'll make it work" guy sometimes...
> 
> Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole getting settled in using Tapatalk


This happened to me in a nice lounge once with a Torpedo. I asked for a clearing tool, he gave me one and I couldn't even insert it, then he took it into his hands which I didn't care for and pushed so hard he dropped it on the floor. I said I'm getting another cigar. Any good lounge would have brought me a cigar and apologized, I don't go there anymore.


----------



## YerrowVR (Sep 2, 2019)

Life is short, grab a new cigar...
40 bucks... WOW


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

YerrowVR said:


> Life is short, grab a new cigar...
> 40 bucks... WOW


I would say that my Modus 2 has saved me way more than 40 bucks on multiple cigars, but to each their own.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> I would say that my Modus 2 has saved me way more than 40 bucks on multiple cigars, but to each their own.


This. In this hobby $40 is a drop in the bucket. Its worth its weight in gold so far for me. Im just afraid Im going to skewer my finger with the harpoon barb every time when backing the spear out lol.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Absolutely terrifying tool, but definitely worth it.
It just plain works. And it looks amazing.

The hard anodized coating is tough as nails, too. I've dropped mine numerous times (I'm a klutz) and it still looks great. Can't say that for any of my lighters....


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Modus II saves another smoke from being tossed!

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> Modus II saves another smoke from being tossed!
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


How long was the stem compared to the size of the cigar? :surprise:


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

jmt8706 said:


> How long was the stem compared to the size of the cigar? :surprise:


About 3/4 the length. It had a terrible draw until I pulled that stem out using the modus

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> Modus II saves another smoke from being tossed!
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Had to be a gurkha there's always a tree in them


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> Had to be a gurkha there's always a tree in them


Sadly no it was an Emilio gremilkan

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

JtAv8tor said:


> Sadly no it was an Emilio gremilkan
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


There's nothing worse than a stem they seem to pop up at the worst times I wonder how many cigars are ruined every year because of stems


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Modus II saves another smoke from being tossed!
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Now that's a stem lol! Luv me Modus II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

No modus, I just used my fingers. The EZ Tantrum it came out of is 4.44x44 size. No wonder it kept canoeing...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

What's it say when the stem you pull out is longer than the cigar? That the leaf that stem came from was folded back to fit. Bad news for draw.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Mine was delivered today, can't wait to give the nubbers a spin.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

jmt8706 said:


> Mine was delivered today, can't wait to give the nubbers a spin.


Be careful with it.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Be careful with it.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


I will try to avoid this...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

jmt8706 said:


> I will try to avoid this...


That's the way my kitchen looked when I tried to use my Modus on the deck, in the dark . lol

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

After burning my fingers on an Ashton that was too good to let go of, I think I may buy a Modus just for the nub tool. Is Amazon the best place to purchase?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Wheels Up said:


> After burning my fingers on an Ashton that was too good to let go of, I think I may buy a Modus just for the nub tool. Is Amazon the best place to purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazon is where I went


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> After burning my fingers on an Ashton that was too good to let go of, I think I may buy a Modus just for the nub tool. Is Amazon the best place to purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I PM'd him direct, sent me a link through PP.

The stand is nice as you can place the tool in it (upright) when using the nubber.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wheels Up said:


> After burning my fingers on an Ashton that was too good to let go of, I think I may buy a Modus just for the nub tool. Is Amazon the best place to purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't regret buying this tool..in the last decade I have bought just about every draw tool and nubber in the accessory market... Modus II is the best out there hands down. I have yet to meet a cigar that can't be unplugged and the genius of this tool is that it will last decades as long as the operator uses it correctly and doesn't use it to floss their teeth. I use it just to make the channel in my cigar.... perfect. It will pay for itself with a few plugged cigars that one would probably pitch anyway.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> After burning my fingers on an Ashton that was too good to let go of, I think I may buy a Modus just for the nub tool. Is Amazon the best place to purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Scap said:


> Amazon is where I went


Amazon for me too.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Wheels Up said:


> After burning my fingers on an Ashton that was too good to let go of, I think I may buy a Modus just for the nub tool. Is Amazon the best place to purchase?


Amazon is fine. Same price and you'll get expidited shipping if you're a Prime member. Or you can PM me if you want to use PayPal - free shipping on direct orders, but it goes 1st Class.

I can also do a combo deal at a special "forum-only" price that's not on Amazon. It's been pretty popular with some members - Modus II cigar tool, cigar rest that doubles as Modus tool stand, and a bottle of cigar glue. It's not posted on the forum at the moment. Been meaning to put it up again in the Retailer section, but I may not get to it for a bit. Can still do it if you PM, though.


----------



## CrustyCat (Feb 3, 2020)

Just ordered one of these thanks to the recommendations here, I've had some "tight" cigars that I've struggled through.

Kevin


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

I took advantage of the package deal @curmudgeonista offered and I got my Modus II set in the mail today. I was impressed by the looks of the tool online, and I have to say that I am not disappointed with the outstanding manufacturing!

I took the cigar glue for a spin and repaired a split wrapper right away. I expect I'll break in the cigar rest and the nub tool too in just a few minutes when I sacrifice this ESG.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

I used my modus for the first time yesterday on that Aladino. It wasn't plugged, but I used the nubber to skewer the thing, and smoked it until it got too hot. It was nice to enjoy the stick for a little longer than without the modus.


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

I really need to get one of these since I just threw out a stick because of a tight draw.


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

the camaro show said:


> I really need to get one of these since I just threw out a stick because of a tight draw.


I haven't needed my draw tool yet, but I'm quite fond of the nub tool. The punch works well too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I only got a Modus 1. I need the 2. I'll prob hit you up curmudgeonista next pay check.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ADRUNKK said:


> I only got a Modus 1. I need the 2. I'll prob hit you up curmudgeonista next pay check.


Just LMK


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Wheels Up said:


> I haven't needed my draw tool yet, but I'm quite fond of the nub tool. The punch works well too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


When ya do. It's things like this ya may find jamming up your favorite smoke. Just ripped this outta one a few seconds ago.







damn thing almost went the full length of the stogie which had almost no draw at all.

Can't count the number of times The Modus has saved me from dumping clogged smokes. Best accessory purchase I've made!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

One has to factor the standards and practices of the brand manufacturers as to their rollers and how they are trained in the practice of rolling a cigar. In the most successful manufacturers it's a system of the process of an assembly line.... the bunchers.,.. the rollers....those that do the menial tasks in the care and oversight of the leaves .... which includes removal of stems.... laziness tends to be the end result of plugged cigars because diligence is no longer a valued commodity as it once was. Lucky for us hobbyists we have a tool that we can use that doesn't compromise us.., I've said it before that the use of the Modus before ever lighting up has become a practice to ensure a clear channel of smokeabilty instead of wrestling with it.


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Pete Johnson and Don Giolito should include a free modus tool with every box..


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm not sure if it's been answered or not, but what's the origins of the name Modus?

I find myself using the punch on it more and more lately. Seems to be holding it's sharpness very well.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ForMud said:


> I'm not sure if it's been answered or not, but what's the origins of the name Modus?
> 
> I find myself using the punch on it more and more lately. Seems to be holding it's sharpness very well.


It's named for _Modus Optimus_, Latin for "the best method". I chickened out when I registered the company and just went with Modus Design LLC. Wishing now I used the whole phrase for the company name.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BudgetMinded said:


> Pete Johnson and Don Giolito should include a free modus tool with every box..


Some Manufacturers are notorious for producing cigars that are too tight even though they are made of quality material...in my experience with them I will use the Modus as a prerequisite prior to smoking. I wish the manufacturers would train their rollers to do a better job....but the reality to become a Master Roller ( making it to the first row in the evolution of rolling cigars ) takes years....from 3 years to 5 years.



ForMud said:


> I'm not sure if it's been answered or not, but what's the origins of the name Modus?
> 
> I find myself using the punch on it more and more lately. Seems to be holding it's sharpness very well.


The Modus is quite literally the cream of the crop...I remember talking with Curmudgeonista about his project as to making of the product...I conversed with him as to my exposure to what my experience was with a nubber/poker and products that I purchased over the years. What he's made should be a cigar smokers essential tool right behind the cigar cutter..... It doesn't surprise me that it is still sharp as it's high quality from stem to stern and will last decades ( and no I'm not a paid schil ). Every cigar smoker should really have one as it saves you money because plugged cigars are a reality in our hobby.


----------



## Royal27 (Dec 21, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> Amazon is fine. Same price and you'll get expidited shipping if you're a Prime member. Or you can PM me if you want to use PayPal - free shipping on direct orders, but it goes 1st Class.
> 
> I can also do a combo deal at a special "forum-only" price that's not on Amazon. It's been pretty popular with some members - Modus II cigar tool, cigar rest that doubles as Modus tool stand, and a bottle of cigar glue. It's not posted on the forum at the moment. Been meaning to put it up again in the Retailer section, but I may not get to it for a bit. Can still do it if you PM, though.


Order direct and the shipping isn't exactly slow. I placed my order via PM last Monday morning and had the Modus II combo on Wednesday. I wanted the glue and cant wait to try find a cracked wrapper now. LOL! I honestly didn't care about the stand but do have to say it's quite nice, and heavy.

As others have said the quality is outstanding. And if you don't believe its sharp then you will eventually bleed!

I dont post here much but lurk a lot. I'm glad I could support a small business and thank @curmudgeonista for all of is wonderful posts in some small way!

Sent from my SM-T837A using Tapatalk


----------

